# Redline 0w40



## ray6712 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a 2008 Passat 2.0t and have been thinking about running this oil my next oci. I know it's not approved but if it's like the other Redline oils I've run it should be excellent, anyone else run this oil and how did you like it?


Sent from my iPhone 4s 
using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a great oil, but like any racing oil, there are trade-offs. With your DI FSI, all bets are off. You can spend all you want on oil, but considering factors like fuel dilution, you pretty much have to dump it at 5k anyway. 

RL 0w-40 is overkill is a number of ways, but the HT/HS is pretty high, more than needed except under really elevated temps....heavy mods, tracking...

I've never seen a otc 5w-30 fail in wear control. Good synth 5w-30 ususaly carries ACEA A5, the lighter version of A3, which is more like a 40 weight. Seeing how it's winter, the start-up visc of 5w-30 is a plus, often better than 0w-40.

I trust used oil lab reports more than any brand or type of oil. CAT has them really cheap, esp if you drop it off yourself, like $15.

You see how well otc 5w-30 works in TSI engines...very close to a 20 weight in most cases.

This one w/APR.










With no apparent benefit from "high end" Euro oil...










With higher HT/HS and VW spec.

YMMV, that's why I say test. 

I can get Redline w/in walking distance from home, but I don't use it. I'd reach for the SynPower 5w-40 or 10w-30. Extremely low volatility number of 10, ideal for DI engines.


----------



## ray6712 (Sep 10, 2011)

Great info but the Redline 0w40 I'm speaking of is their street oil not the racing and its volatility number is 9. The reason I was thinking of running it is because it's HT/HS is considerably lower than the 5w40 I'm currently running its 4.6 but it runs very smooth and quiet and also it resist fuel dilution as well as any oil on the market. They also carry a 5w30 oil that has an HT/HS of 3.8 I could run that would be closer to ideal in this engine. And it's volatility is 6 


Sent from my iPhone 4s 
using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Essentially, a HT/HS of 2.9cP seems to work fine.


----------

